# galaxy rasbora



## Six (May 29, 2006)

im not sure if these fish have been coming in all over the country and breaking down, but in ohio we've gotten some from reliable florida wholesalers and they have been breaking down with pretty bad bacterial infections. at $10-15 a pop retail, I figure someone would benefit from this warning. 

i personally bought 10, 3 died. then i bought 3 more and they all died. so be careful and QT.

good luck!


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up... you're right, I bet this will affect others!


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

that's strange. I got some in Nov and they are doing wonderfully. All 12 of them have not only survived, but thrived... 
I did worm them, however, and I am keeping them warm.
Try upping the temp, adding salt, and worming. I also kept them in a heavily mossed QT with pimafix for the first couple weeks at around 80-82


----------

